# What's your favourite/best easy meal?



## Triggaaar (Jul 31, 2017)

Just like with good value products (no, not knives, that's different :biggrin, what's your best bang for buck (effort and money) meal?
Something that's quick and easy to make, and is nice.

I've got to cook basic food for house guests (students) every day of the year, and need some inspiration.
Entire recipe and instructions welcome 

Oh, and just to add some KKF interest - which knife (knives) will you be using


----------



## Lars (Jul 31, 2017)

Sweat some onion and garlic, add white wine and canned tomatos. Cook pasta while sauce cooks. Combine and serve.

Easy, cheap and tasty.

Lars


----------



## DamageInc (Jul 31, 2017)

Spaghetti aglio e olio is a winner for me. Often I will add pancetta, shallots, and chili as well as some tomato puree for a completely new dish. All cheap (except maybe pancetta), all easy.

Knife is a 185mm Catcheside gyuto.


----------



## DamageInc (Jul 31, 2017)

And then this for winter. With homemade stock of course......

[video=youtube;5WUp3VaV9kc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WUp3VaV9kc[/video]


----------



## Sleep (Jul 31, 2017)

Tarka dal. Ridiculously cheap. Easy to prepare and make bulk quantities. Loads of flavour and very satisfying.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2017)

Make a big ragu (when you have some time) and freeze it. Reheat when required.


----------



## Triggaaar (Jul 31, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Make a big ragu


How (as in, how do you like to make it)?


----------



## Jordanp (Jul 31, 2017)

Best easy meal is probs sourdough toast with an egg and some sauteed asparagus or crispy kimchi and pork on rice.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 31, 2017)

I make a giant pot of red "enchilada " sauce and freeze it in quart ziplock bags. Lay them flat and neat. Freeze them. 

Then I make flat enchiladas. Usually cheat w rotisserie chicken. A few layers (alt chicken alt cheese ) up. Top with lettuce tomato and some rounds of radish 

If I'm feeling fancy, top each enchiladas w a poached egg. The thick umptious yolk adds a rich decadence.


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 31, 2017)

Quiche/fritatta with kitchen scraps. I've done this for staff meal more times than I'd like to admit. Sweat off your meat and veg and add whatever else you like and top her with eggs. Pop in the oven and let her go. Bolognese is another easy one as long as you have time.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2017)

Triggaaar said:


> How (as in, how do you like to make it)?



I'm happy to post my recipee if you like (modified from Marcella Hazan's) but the point is that it freezes well (or goes into lasagne which also freezes well) and is quick and eay to reheat as a weekday meal. So while the ragu takes several hours to make, I would guess that we get about 6 meals (for four) out of it.


----------



## Rob_Sutherland (Aug 1, 2017)

Red lentil dahl - takes 20 minutes before you can have your first bowl and you can make enough to feed an army. Plus it freezes well.

Roast pork tenderloin - small enough to take next to no time, throw in some sliced apples, onions and sage in the roaster at the same time. Take the meat out to rest and puree the onion, apple and sage with some creme fraiche or sour cream.


----------



## Triggaaar (Aug 1, 2017)

Nemo said:


> I'm happy to post my recipee if you like (modified from Marcella Hazan's)


Yes please 


> So while the ragu takes several hours to make


Blimey. Must be nice then 
The idea of freezing isn't lost on me, I need to start doing that.


----------



## Triggaaar (Aug 1, 2017)

Lars said:


> Sweat some onion and garlic, add white wine and canned tomatos. Cook pasta while sauce cooks. Combine and serve.
> 
> Easy, cheap and tasty.
> 
> Lars


Do you add any herbs? How much wine do you add (say per tin of tomatoes), and how long do you cook it for?
Oh, and do you add salt when sweating the onions?


----------



## Lars (Aug 1, 2017)

If there is some fresh herbs around, sure. Just a splash of wine per can of tomatos, nothing gets measured.
When the sauce starts cooking I add salt, pepper and a little suger. Let it cook for 15-20 minutes and season to taste if at all. Today it needed salt and a little vinegar.

Lars


----------



## Khorax (Aug 1, 2017)

Salads are so fun. I mean like whole meal salads... not wimpy salads. You can improvise with whatever you have when all the veggies you bought at the grocery store are starting to wilt and you start getting anxiety and guilt that you should eat them. 

Pick your leaf type which makes about half the volume of your salad.

Add any other random things to make it fancy: veggies, fruits, nuts, beans, lentils, eggs, pasta, leftover meat.

Then you gotta get some crunch in there: my favorite is crushed raw ramen noodles (25 cents at the store, and it has 400 calories per package). Also can add croutons, broken corn chips, toasted bread...

For dressings mix whatever... but i usually go one of 2 ways: normal or Asian style.

Normal: my favorite is olive oil, lemon juice, vinegar (balsamic, red wine, cidar) mustard powder or real mustard (Dijon, yellow, honey mustard), bit a sugar, bit a water.

Asian: olive oil, soy sauce, some kind or sugary Asian sauce like tempura or teriyaki, crushed garlic, cok sauce, rice wine vinegar, bit a sugar, bit a water, bit a sesame oil.


----------



## Khorax (Aug 1, 2017)

OH! A solid go to recipe for lots of people is the boxed "hamburger helper" for beef stroganoff. I make 2 boxes at a time and to make it a complete meal I add a shitload of onions, garlic, mushrooms and spinach or kale. I brown the meat, set it aside, then cook the veggies, throw meat back in and then add the box content of noodles, mystery powder and milk. So easy, so good. Cures hangovers too.


----------



## Cashn (Aug 1, 2017)

Keep eggs, pasta and rice around for bang for your buck. Cheap, filling and tons of different things you can do with only a few extra ingredients. A weekly buy of onions, garlic, carrots, celery and bell pepper will let you do just about anything from making stocks to fried rice and at the end of the week whatever is going bad can be put into scrambled eggs or a stew. A lot of people will detest this but I'd recommend buying beef base and chicken base. Makes a quick stock for whatever you need and it lasts forever. A stocked spice cabinet will help you with your options from Mexican/Asian/Italian/whatever. Start off basic with the spices and as you find recipes you want to make add the one or two spices/sauces you need. Idk what your budget or how many people your feeding daily but maybe consider finding someone with a restaurant depot card. Buying bulk that you can freeze makes sense if you are cooking every day for a decent amount of people. You can buy chicken breast by the case at roughly $1.20/lb with minor work needed to clean them. Next best bet is a sams club card for cheaper bulk items. Freeze the extra that you don't need in 2-5lb packs. Recipes are a dime a dozen on the net but to give my recommendation for cheap and easy I'd recommend fried rice, tacos, risotto, or red sauce w/ pasta. All of these are good for using up a myriad of produce and proteins. Carbonara if you feel like splurging on bacon and Parmesan, and no you do not need the most expensive pancetta/parmesan to make it.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 1, 2017)

Very easy Salmon with a little olive oil higher heat to sear outside turn heat down till center is just cooked. Little garlic butter with capers to top it off, garnish with cilantro. Whatever rice suits your fancy.


----------



## JaVa (Aug 1, 2017)

Cream cheat carbonara! 
Super easy, cheap and fast. 

Cut up some bacon or pancetta, onions and garlic. Fry in a pan. Cook pasta. Throw the pasta in the pan. Ad cream. Season with salt and black pepper. Serve steaming hot, top of with a bunch of parmesan cheese, rocket leafs and an egg yolk still in half a shell. 
...And let the good times roll!

You can mix things up with mushrooms, zucchini, fresh herbs, etc.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Aug 1, 2017)

@Sleep only if you trust a pressure cooker with lentils (or go for the small ones like Rob_Sutherland) ... and there's always a washing opera with dals (whoever thinks rice can be annoying in that regard...) 

Coconut milk based soups tend to take the crown for a lot of flavor, quick - Olan, Istoo, Tom Kha...


----------



## Matus (Aug 2, 2017)

Halusky. Love to cook them, love to eat them. But I have no bryndza at the moment, so I can only dream about them (no bryndza to be found in Germany)


----------



## Matus (Aug 2, 2017)

This is how they look


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Aug 2, 2017)

This looks like a tool to discipline the cook until he makes the dish?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2017)

Triggaaar said:


> Yes please
> Blimey. Must be nice then
> The idea of freezing isn't lost on me, I need to start doing that.



I'll post in a new thread


----------



## Triggaaar (Aug 3, 2017)

Nemo said:


> I'll post in a new thread


Thank you! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## OliverNuther (Aug 4, 2017)

Stir fry. Whatever combo of protein and vegetables you feel like on the day. Grab some soy sauce from the soy sauce thread (I use PRB Gold label) splash of mirin, chicken stock & cornflour to thicken. 

Big pot of rice, job done. Plus the vege prep gives you plenty of opportunity to play with your new toy.


----------



## Chef Doom (Aug 20, 2017)

Salad...the most under utilized dish with the greatest amount of potential. You can even make one that does not have any leafy greens.

Another option is to pick a berry, nut, seed, throw them in a bowl, drizzle with real maple syrup or choice of sweetener. You can even add a touch of sweetened whipped cream or yogurt for kicks.

Note that the sweetener amount should change depending on the sweetness and tartness of berries used.


----------



## Rivera (Aug 29, 2017)

Pasta a la Picatta for me! Its definitely an easy one that requires only two or three ingredients. I make mine by sautéing some capers and mushrooms, deglaze it with lemon juice and a bit of white wine, and finish it by mounting butter into it. Goes great with any white fish in my opinion!


----------



## krx927 (Aug 30, 2017)

Matus said:


> This is how they look



I remember eating this once in Banska Bystrica. Was not really impressed, but for sure home made ones must be much better.

What's that on top of halusky?


----------



## krx927 (Aug 30, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> Spaghetti aglio e olio is a winner for me. Often I will add pancetta, shallots, and chili as well as some tomato puree for a completely new dish. All cheap (except maybe pancetta), all easy.
> 
> Knife is a 185mm Catcheside gyuto.



For me too: aglio e olio. Or like others are writing, something from the freezer. Plenty of bolognese, veggi soups, indian curries in my freezer.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 30, 2017)

Soft boiled egg, dill pickles, few chunks of ham and yellow mustard to dip


----------



## Matus (Aug 30, 2017)

krx927 said:


> I remember eating this once in Banska Bystrica. Was not really impressed, but for sure home made ones must be much better.
> 
> What's that on top of halusky?


Yes, the quality varies a lot (even though it is a super easy to make dish). Does not mean you must like it of course. On top is fried (in a pan) klobasa  more comon is bacon, but I did not have any at the time.


----------



## bprescot (Sep 3, 2017)

So, these are great meals for us, as both my wife and I would get home from work anywhere between 7:30 and 8:30 and needed stuff quick.

Summer:
Favorite: If you have a garden with good tomatoes (or access to them) and regularly have some bread and good avocado... well that's a meal, son! Toasted bread, with a small layer of avocado, then tomatoes, drizzled with olive oil and some sea salt (or maldon finishing salt) is unbelievably satisfying. 

Faux Chille Rilleno w/ Grilled Sausage and Asparagus: An all-grill evening that's done in 15 minutes including prep. De-seeded Poblano's straight onto the grill (goal is to char that skin on all sides) along with the sausages. Once poblano's are charred on all sides, tip off the excess water from the inside and stuff with a piece or two of very sharp cheddar. Position the poblanos so that the cheese wont' run off into the grill as it melts. When Sausage and Poblano are a few minutes from being done, put on your seasoned asparagus (toss with bit of olive oil and salt) over direct heat and watch like a hawk or you'll get distracted by a shiny object and end up with charcoal sticks. Pull everything off when done and serve. 

Jambalaya: One pot easy to do, but does take time to cook... But if you have a grill with a side burner (or don't mind getting your dutch oven sooty) you can do it on the grill outside. 30 minutes to prep, hour or more to cook, but you can up the quantity and reheat throughout the week.

Fall/Winter:
Favorite: Lentil Soup as stated before. 

Faux French Onion Soup: Caramelizing onions takes a while if done right. So we don't do it right. We take half the batch of prepped onions, get them some color the traditional way, then add some baking soda (not much at all, really) to speed up the breakdown. The downside is that the onions will turn REALLY mushy, so after the first half are mostly broken down and beginning to brown, we add the second half. They won't get as brown and caramely, but they retain their texture. Crap ton of leftover redwine from all those bottles you half-drank, your favorite onion soup spices, and then a good beef stock. Separately, we do a cheezy toast in the broiler with gruyere instead of the whole special pot nonesense. Is it French Onion Soup? No. But close enough and done in 45.


----------



## aaamax (Sep 3, 2017)

This won't let you get your toys out, but for speed and tuning up your culinary skills, the humble omelette is king. 
3 eggs barely stirred, poured in to hot buttered iron pan (tephlon is the devil), touch black pepper, a few scrapes with a fork, wait, lift an edge with spatula and get some wet uncooked to run down, wait, fold and slide onto plate = 3 minutes.
if you have truly fresh eggs, you will wonder why you haven't done this simple dish in such a long time.
Resist the temptation to put ANYTHING else in.


----------



## benito (Sep 11, 2017)

truly lazy, it's toast+stuff+cheese.

actually i just finished demolishing a burrito comprised of fridge randoms: black beans, arugula, green onions, feta, peaches, homemade pickled jalapenos. weird but kinda good. 

also, tamales microwave nicely straight out of the freezer.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 21, 2017)

I always keep yellow corn tortillas. Heat in a skillet. Like pork verde, vine ripe tomato & homemade guacamole.


----------



## daveb (Sep 21, 2017)

Cheerios.


----------



## naifu (Sep 22, 2017)

For simplicity, a bratwurst, some sauerkraut, and dijon mustard is about as simple/good as it gets for me. Everything is ready to eat except the brat unless you I have already grilled several.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 23, 2017)

daveb said:


> Cheerios.



Dave how's Tampa? As I figured the Keys got clobbered. Now Maria some of those southern islands will be cooking with camp fires for a while just burn up the splintered wood.


----------



## daveb (Sep 23, 2017)

Keith, Tampa was just a lot of rain and some wind - Did not lose power at home, did at work.


----------



## Lars (Sep 23, 2017)

Have a ribeye steak in the fridge and just prepped a salad, so it's steak salad tonight. Pretty easy..

Tried the aglio e olio thing and it was nice. Had no chili flakes, but have since bought some and will try again.

This is turning into a really good thread.

Lars


----------



## clsm1955 (Nov 5, 2017)

I mashed avocado with a little sour cream and a touch of lime juice, spread it on a toasted english muffin, added a layer of smoked salmon, then topped with a poached egg. Fast, easy, delicious!
https://imgur.com/gallery/RGJb7


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 6, 2017)

clsm1955 said:


> I mashed avocado with a little sour cream and a touch of lime juice, spread it on a toasted english muffin, added a layer of smoked salmon, then topped with a poached egg. Fast, easy, delicious!
> https://imgur.com/gallery/RGJb7



That looks delicious


----------



## zetieum (Nov 6, 2017)

I have several:

1.Rice + Sardine au beurre from La belle-lilloise + a glass of dry white wine. Those are canned sardines in butter, prepared manually only from fresh stuff in Bretagne. You just open the can in a hot pan and cook it 3 min warm it a lightly colour the butter. You get this flavour of melted butter in which sardine infuse that mixes with the rice. So good. 

2. A good sourdough baguette + a (French) cheese platter + a glass of red wine (not too strong, Burgundy for instance) + (optional a saucisson sec)

3. spaghetti aglio e olio with good parmigiano and roasted pine nuts + a glass of stone red wine made of grapes that were bathing in hot sun beams from the south of France or Italy.

Bon appétit.


----------



## Chef Doom (Nov 7, 2017)

A sliced up watermelon would be my favorite easy meal. Seeded of course. Seedless fruit is the creation of satan and his minions.


----------



## tripleq (Nov 13, 2017)

If I'm short on time I fry up a few eggs and roll them up with some cheese in an Indian naan.


----------



## steelcity (Nov 14, 2017)

Meatloaf, I love me some meatloaf. Especially the next day or two cold and used for sammiches.


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 14, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B5NOQ74/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Prima taste Laksa La Mian noodles are the bomb. Chuck an egg & deep fried tofu in with the noodles whole they cook. Garnish with spring onions and coriander. Dinner in 7 minutes


----------



## Chef Doom (Nov 15, 2017)

My girlfriend likes to bring one of my favorite easy meals over from time to time but out takes forever to feel satisfied. &#128526;


----------



## Wens (Nov 15, 2017)

Definitely cacio e pepe. I do it serious eats/Kenji Lopez style, and if it's not authentic I don't care. Done in about twelve minutes after deciding I'm hungry, and super tasty!


----------



## tripleq (Nov 16, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B5NOQ74/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Prima taste Laksa La Mian noodles are the bomb. Chuck an egg & deep fried tofu in with the noodles whole they cook. Garnish with spring onions and coriander. Dinner in 7 minutes



Oh yeah! Gotta throw in a few fried tofu puffs though.


----------

